# my practical advice and yours



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

a) happiness is still there, the happiness you found in things in your past is still there but we are not, try to remember it
b)love is the best cure, believe in the impossible love, endless love given by you, sharing love with no boarders it works
c) if you suffer from ptsd of any kind cure it. u can't walk forward feeling afraid
d)if you catch yourself in any way acting OC (as in ocd dissorder) don't try to quit , instead replace reappearing annoying thoughts with happier ones. simple trying to stop with not giving your mind anything to replace it does not work for me
e)sex
important tips (for me)
*a)grounding techinics*. when u feel better ask for hugs and touch. when u feel bad recover the feeling by giving urself a good massage , being stroked by your lover,friend or simple rubbing your own feet
when u feel dped pinch urself to recover a small kind of pain , to see of y still feel, or to recover the dissociation of your body
*d) exercise:* try to remember and describe the emotional characteristis of your important figures in your life. 
eg this is what my dad likes. this is the way my dad acts in the family. something my dad did in the past means this me emotionally

please excuse me english,. tell me if it works tell me your advice
and
help me with my problem

i constantly worry that i will get worse
and i also constantly 24/24 i recheck reality and the worst of all is
a overanalyse my emotions or of people that have hurt me to the point i
get dp

thx
and good luck

to those interested
i am still doing better


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Get psychoanalytical psychotherapy to get at the ROOT of the whole thing. Unless that's done, it will return over and over and over again.

DP is a psychological defense against inner conflict. It's a red herring, a false construct to distract a person from the REAL thing bothering him or her.

What's bothering you is not DP. DP is your defense against what your unconscious perceives to be simply intolerable emotions.

DP is your attempt to forget what is really bothering you. Get psychotherapy.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

bump 

@Trith you need to destroy these psychoanalyticals hagahah


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> bump
> 
> @Trith you need to destroy these psychoanalyticals hagahah


Oh no.... 🙈
But more seriously, I also had very nice natural human and (apparently) helpful relationships in therapy that was labeled as psychoanalysis. At least they seemed genuinely helpful and it was possible to talk. But I would be very careful with every theory that psychoanalysis has produced over the years.


----------

